# Network marketing offer



## Essendon15 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi im currently a promoter for a network marketing company called yor health. It is a new company in Australia and it is ready to boom im currently looking for people to join my team and promote with me. This offers alot of great cars like a luxury car bonus, money payrises as you go along, it is very rewarding if anyone is interested or would like to find out more contact me through this ad


----------



## JessiF (Sep 3, 2015)

How does it work? 
Is it a pyramid scheme?


----------

